

Google Virgle: Google's 2008 April Fools Joke - leahcim
http://www.google.com/virgle/index.html

======
JoshTheGeek
2008 joke, copyright 2011 in the footer. Also, why does this come up now?

~~~
TimPC
Probably because this is the year it was supposed to be happening (in the
joke) and someone found it amusing to bring it back up.

